

Blizzard to take up to 15 percent of Diablo III real-money auction house sales - hornokplease
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2012/05/blizzard-to-take-up-to-15-percent-of-diablo-iii-real-money-auction-house-sales.ars?clicked=related_right

======
jespow
Pretty hefty penalties. Are they intentionally trying to leave room for the
grey market? Some are planning to avoid the RMAH altogether:
[http://jesse.forthewin.com/blog/2012/05/1000000-in-
diablo-2-...](http://jesse.forthewin.com/blog/2012/05/1000000-in-diablo-2-and-
diablo-3-bounties.html)

